# Las Vegas watch out



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Driven down from Yosemite through Wells valley then chucked a left through Death Valley (110f). Now resting up in Vegas, it's 127f on the outside thermometer in the shade, 50 amp supply both air/con units running ,water, cable, wifi and sewer connected on a lovely site(Oasis RV resort) all for $22.50, nearly as cheap as UK eh. Now I need to learn blackjack and lever Estelle's purse from her handbag . Helicopter flights over the Canyon, Hoover Dam and a good show is on the agenda.

Roughing it smoothly

Loddy :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smooth*

High temperature alerts for Seville in Spain this week.

Around 41c or 105F in old money.

Have a great trip.

TM


----------

